# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Περιστέρι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό;

## papagalos

σας παρακαλω μπορειται να μου πειτε αν το περιστερι μου ειναι αρσενικο ή θυληκο;

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00000624562021

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν μπορώ να δω τη φωτογραφία αν και συνδέθηκα στο facebook διότι μπορεί να μην έχω  δικαίωμα να δω  αυτήν τη σελίδα λόγω του ότι δεν είμαστε φίλοι.
Ανέβασε τη σε κάποιο host site.

----------


## papagalos

δες εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=13453

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν γνωρίζω φίλε μου από περιστέρια.Υπάρχουν κάποια μέλη εδώ που μπορεί όταν δουν το θέμα σου να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## papagalos

ευχαριστω

----------


## pedrogall

Φιλε μου εγω εχω περιστερια, αλλα απο την φωτογραφια δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις το φυλο του περιστεριου. Συνηθως τα αρσενικα εχουν πιο χονδρο λαιμο , και γουργουριζουν ανοιγοντας σαν βενταλια την ουρα τους. Αλλα κι αυτο δεν ειναι απολυτο.

----------


## papagalos

αυτο το κολπο το εχω ξανακουσει. το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχω μονο 1 και δεν μπορω να σιγκρινω.

----------


## papagalos

παιζει καποιο ρολο το οτι αυτο το περιστερι ειναι λιγο φοβισμενο οταν το πλησιασω;

----------


## vagelis76

Αυτό το περιστέρι φαίνεται και λίγο ταλαιποριμένο εκτός από φοβισμένο.
από τα χρώματα που διαγράφονται στα φτερά του λαιμού του και και από τα ρουθούνια δείχνει για αρσενικό.Αν και η συμπεριφορά του είναι όπως είπε παραπάνω ο Πέτρος,τότε είναι σίγουρα αρσενικό.

----------

